# A shelf in my head.



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 19, 2009)

Spurgeon, "Christ- The Power and Wisdom of God"

Before I knew the gospel I gathered up a heterogeneous
mass of all kinds of knowledge from here, there, and
everywhere-- a bit of chemistry, a bit of botany, a bit of
astronomy, and a bit of this, that, and the other.
I put them altogether, in one great confused chaos.

When I learned the gospel, I got a shelf in my head
to put every thing away upon just where it should be.

It seemed to me as if, when I had discovered Christ and him
crucified, I had got the center of the system, so that I could
see every other science revolving around in order.

From the earth, you know, the planets appear to move in a
very irregular manner- some are progressive, retrograde,
stationary, etc. But if you could get upon the sun, you would
see them marching round in their constant, uniform, circular
motion.

Likewise with human knowledge. Begin with any other
science you like, and truth will seem to be amiss. 
But if you begin with the science of Christ crucified, you will
begin with the sun- you will see every other science moving
around it in complete harmony.

The greatest mind in the world will be evolved
by beginning at the right end.

The old saying is, "Go from nature up to nature's God."
But it is hard work going up hill.
The best thing is to go from nature's God down to nature;
and if you once get to nature's God, and believe him and love
him, it is surprising how easy it is to hear music in the waves,
and songs in the wild whisperings of the winds; to see God
everywhere, in the stones, in the rocks, in the rippling
brooks, and hear him everywhere, in the lowing of cattle, in
the rolling of thunder, and in the fury of tempests.

Get Christ first, put him in the right place, and you will find
him to be the wisdom of God in your own experience.


----------

